# Installieren und Kompilieren > Kompilieren von Kernel und Sourcen >  Module mit gcc 2, Kernel mit gcc 3

## Cinput

Hi!

Ich habe Red Hat 8.0. Um mein System anzupassen muß ich noch Module für die Fritz Card DSL und meine Kyro II integrieren. Da es keine RedHat rpm's gibt hab ich alles selbst erstellt. Die Module sind da aber wenn ich sie per 'insmod NAME' einbauen will...

the module you are trying to load (PFAD) is compiled with a gcc version 2 while the kernel you are running is compiled with a gcc version 3 compiler. This is known to not work.

Und nu? Ich hab die Distri out-of-the-box installiert. Wie kann da der Kernel mit gcc 3 und danach die Module unter gcc 2 kompiliert sein? Was kann ich machen?

----------


## frankpr

Einfach neu kompilieren.
Das rpm hast Du ja sicher von AVM, die liefern die Souces immer mit. Also entpacken, in dieses Verzeichnis wechseln, make, make install, fertig.

MfG

----------


## Cinput

Nee, Du hast mich mißverstanden. Das Modul hab ich auf diese Weise kompiliert. Das Prob ist die kommende Fehlermeldung beim Laden des Moduls.

----------


## Ulli Ivens

Hatte ich auch mal, einzige hilfe: Kernel mal eben neu übersetzen, dann klappts auch mit den Modulen.

----------


## DarthVader

Hallo Leute,

das Problem habe ich auch mit den Capi-Treibern von Redhat. Wenn man die Capi's selbst compiliert wird die von AVM vorcompilierte fcpci.lib Library eingebunden. AVM hat diese aber mit dem GCC 2 erstellt. Compiliert man den Kernel mit dem GCC3 und auch die Capi-Treiber so bringt er o.g. Fehlermeldung beim Einbinden in den Kernel bzw. beim Laden als Modul. Ich habe auch schon AVM angeschrieben deswegen, aber die stellen sich quer und verweisen mich an Mailinglisten. Das Problem kann man nur lösen, wenn man den Kernel auch mit dem GCC 2 übersetzt. Liegt alles wie gesagt, an der fcpci.lib Library von AVM. 
Ich wäre auch dankbar, wenn mir jemand ne andere Lösung präsentieren kann, damit ich auch unter RedHat 8.0 und  nem GCC 3 compilierten Kernel die Capi's zum Faxen benutzen kann.

Gruß
DarthVader

----------


## Cinput

Kernel kompilieren bringt garnix.

----------


## Ulli Ivens

moment.... du hast jetzt kernel & modul auf deinem rechner selber compiliert und das geht nicht ??? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, was für fehler hast du denn jetzt genau ?

----------


## Cinput

Genau, das. Die Fehlermeldung bleibt gleich.

----------


## Ulli Ivens

Da muss ich passen, kann von hier aus da jetzt nichts mehr zu sagen

----------

